
Falcon 9 rocket lands, then falls over and explodes - adam_klein
http://www.theguardian.com/science/video/2016/jan/18/spacexs-falcon-9-rocket-lands-then-falls-over-and-explodes-video
======
pjscott
A hopeful explosion, considering the circumstances! This particular failure
would have happened even with a dry-land landing, and future flights will be
using the upgraded landing leg design that landed successfully back in
December rather than the older one used on this flight (for scheduling
reasons). The good news is that, for the first time, they managed to do a soft
landing on the barge -- and they did it in nasty weather, with huge waves.
Looks like whatever improvements they've been making to their control software
are working well.

